# is this normal?



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2011)

One of our ewes looks like she will lamb soon...her udder is getting bigger and her girl parts look very red and swollen one day, then not so much the next day...then back to swollen and very red...back and forth...is this normal?  Should her girl parts keep changing?  In the past, once the girl parts got swollen and red they would lamb soon.


----------

